# DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten



## der_schnitter (2. März 2008)

*DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*

Ich spiele immer noch gerne ab und zu mal den ersten Teil der Schlacht um Mittelerde Serie.Doch vor kurzem ließ sich das Spiel nicht mehr starten - ich klickte auf die Verknüpfung,das Ladefenster leuchtete kurz auf und verschwand dann wieder.Dann habe ich im Programmordner auf den Launcher geklickt und es kam die Meldung,dass die "english audio.big" (oder so ähnlich ) fehlen würde.Hat mich zeimlich verwundert,denn zwei oder drei Tage zuvor hatte ich es noch gespielt und es ging alles wunderbar.
Beim Einlegen der CD erschien der Willkommensbildschirm,aber anstatt des "Spielen" Buttons war dort der "Installieren" Knopf zu finden...
Ich hatte aber nichts am System verändert und bin auch alleiniger Benutzer meines Computers.
Heute habe ich mal das komplette Spiel neu installiert,und wenn ich nun starten will leuchtet wieder kurz der Startbildschirm auf und verschwindet dann wieder.Allerdings,ich hab nachgeschaut,ist diesmal die "english audio" Datei im Programmordner 
Hört sich seltsam an.Hatte vlt schon wer ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## boss3D (9. März 2008)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*

Ich habe mit Vista (64 Bit) genau das gleiche Problem!

Ich kann das Spiel zwar installieren, allerdings lässt es sich nicht starten. Wie du schon sagst, erscheint d. Startbildschirm. Dieser hängt sich aber immer auf. 
Eine Fehlermeldung erscheint bei mir allerdings nicht.

Mittlerweile habe ich das Game aufgegeben. Ich bin mir zwar hundertprozentig sicher, dass das Problem mit Vista zusammenhängt, eine Lösung fällt mir aber auch nicht ein. _(Ich habe Vista jetzt ungefähr ein halbes Jahr und das letzte Mal, dass das Game bei mir funktionierte war vor diesem halben Jahr mit Windows XP SP2.)_

Aber ich werde mir das Game wieder mal vornehmen und wenn ich etwas Sinnvolles herausfinde, dir meine Ergebnisse posten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SkastYX (9. März 2008)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*

Das Problem hatte ich auch, und in der Hecktick eine Lan habe ich auch eine Lösung gefunden:
Das Problem ist, dass er den "Meine Schlacht um Mittelerde Dateien" Ordner unter "Benutzer"/AppData/Roaming nicht richtig erstellt.
Versucht mal diesen meinem auszutauschen.
(kann sein, dass das nicht ganz funktioniert, da ich einiges rausnehmen musste weil es sonst zu groß ist(~10mb)).


----------



## xxBass_tixx (1. April 2008)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*

Also hatte das selbe Problem. Jetzt tuts wieder mit der Datei. Nun tritt aber ein neues Problem auf. Plötzlich sterben alle meine Einheiten und das Games ist over. kennt jemand dafür auch eine Lösung?


----------



## Oberboss (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*

Warten, auch wenns verschwindet und dann wieder auftaucht, dauert manchmal 5 Minuten


----------



## General_Hugh (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*

Dein Tip ist leider absolut nicht zu gebrauchen.

Bei Bass' Problem handelt es sich um einen Fehler im EA-Kopierschutz, der nur unter Windows Vista auftritt. Mit einfachem neu installieren oder warten kriegt man hier garnichts zum laufen, da man ja schließlich den Kopierschutz bei jeder Neuinstallation ja wieder mit draufzieht. 

@ Boss, schreib doch mal bitte detailliert auf, was du alles gemacht hast, damit das Spiel jetzt läuft!


----------



## Oberboss (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*

Also ich hab das Spiel unter meinem 32 bit Vista Home Premium installiert.
Beim ersten Start erschien das Logo mit dem Schicksalsberg, verschwand kurz und erschien dann wieder. Nach 3 Minuten startete dann sum.
Wenns überhaupt nicht geht, versuch doch mal diese Tipps zu befolgen:

SuM-Fanpage Die Fanseite zu Schlacht um Mittelerde

Das hat mit bei SuM 2 geholfen.
Ach ja, ich habe die Version von EA Most Wanted für 10€ ohne Handbuch und das Spiel war anfangs Version 1.00


----------



## boss3D (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*



General_Hugh schrieb:


> @ Boss, schreib doch mal bitte detailliert auf, was du alles gemacht hast, damit das Spiel jetzt läuft!


Äh ... du lässt dir von mir mehrmals hier sagen, was ich getan habe und fragst mich hier trotzdem erneut?  

Sorry, aber lesen musst du meine Beiträge schon selbst ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## General_Hugh (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*

Gelesen habe ich sie, aber ich meine die Reihenfolge in der du vorgegangen bist und was du außer dem Ersetzen des Ordners, was ich übrigens jetzt auch gemacht habe und es funktioniert immernoch nicht richtig, und dem manuellen hochpatchen gemacht hast.

Hast du irgendwelche Brennprogramme wie Nero oder sonstiges auf deinem Rechner?


----------



## boss3D (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*



General_Hugh schrieb:


> Gelesen habe ich sie, aber ich meine die Reihenfolge in der du vorgegangen bist und was du außer dem Ersetzen des Ordners, was ich übrigens jetzt auch gemacht habe und es funktioniert immernoch nicht richtig, und dem manuellen hochpatchen gemacht hast.


Nichts. Ich habe nur die beiden Dateien des inoffiziellen Patches in den "Meine-Schlacht-um-Mittlerde"-Ordner reinkopiert und seitdem läuft das Game einwandfrei unter Vista _(und Windows 7 Beta)_, wie ich schon mehrmals schrieb. Die offiziellen EA-Patches habe ich nicht installieret.


General_Hugh schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Brennprogramme wie Nero oder sonstiges auf deinem Rechner?


Nein, brauche ich nicht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## General_Hugh (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*

Soo, bei mir läufts seit heut einwandfrei, aber erst als ich mein Nero deinstalliert hatte


----------



## General_Hugh (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*

~Doppelpost, bitte löschen~


----------



## worker (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: DHDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde lässt sich nicht  mehr starten*



xxBass_tixx schrieb:


> Also hatte das selbe Problem. Jetzt tuts wieder mit der Datei. Nun tritt aber ein neues Problem auf. Plötzlich sterben alle meine Einheiten und das Games ist over. kennt jemand dafür auch eine Lösung?



*Win 7 32bit*

Der Dank geht besonders an den Herren *mollehet*

und es fuktioniert wirklich denn ich habe das Original Game . Also.... genau wie oben beschrieben die Folder und Files kopieren auch wenn sie leer sind.

Wenn du eine DVD Version hast, also nicht vom EA Store als Download  gekauft, dann musst du Hauptspiel + Addon(falls vorhanden)  Deinstallieren.

Danach startest du deinen Computer im abgesicherten Modus und installierst es dort nocheinmal. Jetzt sollte es funktionieren.

Und das ist kein scherz. Die Lösung ist relativ simple, da Win 7  nicht  mit der DVD Abfrage wirklich gut zurecht kommt und man bei Win7 die  Dateirechte nicht wirklich gut gelöst sind.

Nach der Installation kannst du ohne Kompatibilätsmodus starten und das Spiel ist voll funktionsfähig.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen .


----------

